# 2000 TJ front sag issues



## Korhumel

Hello,

I have a 2000 TJ stock everything and I am looking to upgrade to 31' tires before this winter, but my front end saggs due to my western. 31's will fit in the rear but not the front. What are the solutions to this? 2' lift? stronger front coils? I hear that air shocks can be unstable. Please help!!!


----------



## BigDBoots

Start searching the "Jeep" forum, you will find plenty of info. Many people use Air bags in the front coils, some use Air shocks, some use nothing and just deal w/ it. I have 2" Old Man EMU springs and air bags. 
Best ~BigD~


----------



## theplowmeister

Where did you hear air shock are "unstable" and just what does that mean?


----------



## wpeterson47

I've got a snow-way on my TJ - one of the heaviest if not the heaviest in the industry due to how far the blade is from the of the jeep. I swapped springs with a guy from I think it was a WJ or ZJ (I think they were with the v8 engine). They raised the front end 2-3" taller. Cheap solution, lifted the front end up perfectly. The jeep forums can get you the more details on which springs will swap in. Simple install/swap.

wep


----------



## Korhumel

BigDBoots;1344843 said:


> Start searching the "Jeep" forum, you will find plenty of info. Many people use Air bags in the front coils, some use Air shocks, some use nothing and just deal w/ it. I have 2" Old Man EMU springs and air bags.
> Best ~BigD~


I am going ahead with the air bags. It seem like the most efficient way. Have you had any problems with your air bags? can they be unstable or anything like that? I just want to make sure I am making the right choice before I go and buy the air bags and the new tires.


----------



## Dubl0Vert

Should work great! If anything they will increase stability as they make the spring stiffer.
Happy plowing this season!


----------



## ken643

dealer put timbrens in mine, only drops about an inch if that when plow is up


----------



## Luppy

I had Timbrens for a couple seasons and hated them.
They did the job but the ride was too stiff for my liking
especially noticeable when the roads got chunked up 
with ice and snow humps. Had them replaced with 
Airlift air bags and never looked back. 
Also have a 2 1/2" coil spring spacer lift. 
Have had the same airbags in for 6 years now. 
Mine never see over the 50lb psi. I try to keep
them at around 45 when the plow is mounted.
(lot of people blow them up putting too much air)
She sags big time if I don't air up the bags.
Here's a pic from yesterday with the plow in the
raised position. Not much sag at all. Didn't take
a before pic but you know what that looks like if
you got sag.


----------



## DOGMAN816

PLOWMIESTER, Do you have air shocks in the front of a Jeep or know if you can put air shocks up front? I have a 97 Wrangler I just put a plow on and I need to get the front end up when the plow is raised.


----------



## polplow

Air bags on my 2000. Works out great


----------



## theplowmeister

DOGMAN816;1407605 said:


> PLOWMIESTER, Do you have air shocks in the front of a Jeep or know if you can put air shocks up front? I have a 97 Wrangler I just put a plow on and I need to get the front end up when the plow is raised.


Yes, right there in my sig "front air shocks"

Stock TJ for front I use Monro MA 763


----------



## bschurr

DOGMAN816;1407605 said:


> PLOWMIESTER, Do you have air shocks in the front of a Jeep or know if you can put air shocks up front? I have a 97 Wrangler I just put a plow on and I need to get the front end up when the plow is raised.


I recently added a set of MA 763 to my '97 TJ - piece of cake install!


----------

